
Pnpm: An alternative to npm and yarn - pvinis
https://www.kochan.io/nodejs/why-should-we-use-pnpm.html
======
sametmax
Well we had brocoli, brunch, gulp, grunt, browserify and webpack. So in the js
mindset npm, yeoman, bower and yarn were not enough. Because we already have
settling too long on robuts standard and it's time to move on !

~~~
Gigablah
yeoman is not a package manager.

------
mixedCase
> global store

How does pnpm implement "garbage collection"?

